# Blender 2.49 Released



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2009)

For anyone who uses blender to do graphic work, they have now  released version 2.49.

If you have not checked out Blender in awhile, they have added some very impressive features to the application.
... and it's still free!! 

The other half of the dev team is working on 2.5, but I am not sure when they plan to release that version.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 5, 2009)

has anyone tried it on win 7?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 5, 2009)

It runs on Vista fine, but I don't have a rig with 7 on it, so I can't test it.

@Braveheart : I really enjoyed your "one of my many websites" link.
It's a little thin on content but I can recommend it even for people still using 1200 baud modems.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 8, 2009)

Kreij said:


> It runs on Vista fine, but I don't have a rig with 7 on it, so I can't test it.
> 
> @Braveheart : I really enjoyed your "one of my many websites" link.
> It's a little thin on content but I can recommend it even for people still using 1200 baud modems.



 yep, the beauty of raw HTML.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 23, 2009)

Just as an update, the good folks at Blender have released a version 2.49a which fixes a bunch of stuff.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks. Ive been wanting to play with blender for a while now just never had the time.


----------

